# The Carpenters



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Since I joined the forum I have written only to the opera section. But then I thought that there are other places too. To me the Carpenters are something special. When I listen it feels like everything is all right and it soothes me. Especially Karen's voice is especially moving.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My favourite:






This is what I wrote in my blog countdown of favourite pop/rock/ballad songs (where it came in at #16):

For many, the Carpenters stand for slick middle-of-the-road music, but they have made some great records. Probably their best album is their sixth, Now and Then (from 1973), which most will remember for the singles Yesterday once more and Jambalaya. However, the real gem on this album is their cover of Leon Russell's This masquerade. This precious ballad gets a delightful soft-jazz treatment, showing off all the qualities of Karens voice. It was a favourite of Richard and Karen themselves, and they regretted never having released it as a single.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> My favourite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Masquerade is really great. One of my favorites.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I remember back when the Carpenters were a big deal. "Sweet pop", a category I don't tolerate well, was their calling card. I used to play something like "Aqualung" to get that sweet stuff out of senses.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Karen's voice is so damn seductive and beautiful! I think that's what got everybody hooked on The Carpenters. I was captivated by her musical charms as an 8 year old in 1970. She sounded so mature and seasoned even as a 19 year old girl on their first records. An amazing talent!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I've never admitted it anywhere before, but 'We've only just begun' is one of my favourite songs ever.  I used to have a cassette, recorded from BBC Radio 2, of Frank Sinatra Jr covering the song- and in a sincere, unaffected manner that generally eluded Sinatra Sr, I might add! It doesn't seem to be on Youtube sadly- but of course the original version is very nice too.






Karen looks great in that demure white dress- my old mum got married in something very similar!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Karen's voice is so damn seductive and beautiful! I think that's what got everybody hooked on The Carpenters. I was captivated by her musical charms as an 8 year old in 1970. She sounded so mature and seasoned even as a 19 year old girl on their first records. An amazing talent!


1970 was an excellent year. I was a married graduate student at Washington State University. I wasn't hooked on the Carpenters, my wife wasn't hooked and the same goes for all our friends. So, not "everybody" was captivated by them.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> 1970 was an excellent year. I was a married graduate student at Washington State University. I wasn't hooked on the Carpenters, my wife wasn't hooked and the same goes for all our friends. So, not "everybody" was captivated by them.


I don't think he meant it literally


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Diminuendo said:


> I don't think he meant it literally


To avoid any confusion, just don't say it if you don't mean it. I think that's reasonable.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> To avoid any confusion, just don't say it if you don't mean it. I think that's reasonable.


Nobody "said" anything. If they did, you wouldn't have been able to hear them. (If we're going to be literalists....) 

That being said, I applaud you and your wife's taste in music.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Their version of "Ticket To Ride" is imo one of the very best Beatles covers:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Karen was awesome... zoowkies!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

My friend knew them.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Can I bring this thread back? I like many of The Carpenters songs. Two that jump out at me are _Superstar_. This was written by Leon Russell. There was a line in the original song that Leon wrote that was "And I can hardly wait to *sleep* with you again".

This was too risque for The Carpenters. So Richard Carpenter switched it to: "And I can hardly wait to *be* with you again". But Karen absolutely nails this tune.






The other song that I want to mention is _Goodbye To Love_. Karen sings this wonderfully. But what this also has is a tremendous guitar solo (actually two), that are not in the other Carpenters songs. If you are not familiar with this song, listen all the way to the end. The guitar solo is quite good. The guitarist is Tony Peluso.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Carpenters - Top Of The World
Way before my time but pleasant, so every now and then.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

it is really sad about Karen


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

GreenMamba said:


> Nobody "said" anything. If they did, you wouldn't have been able to hear them. (If we're going to be literalists....)
> 
> That being said, I applaud you and your wife's taste in music.


So many people want to be a literalist, but nobody actually is. The English language forbids it.


----------

